# 10 Essential Golf Swing Tips!



## doktorpat (Jul 24, 2006)

Need help with your golf swing? Well you have come to the right place. Here I have compiled a list of what I beleive to be the 10 most important golf swing tips. I hope these tips help you as much as they have helped me. Hey, you might even become the next Tiger Woods! 

Positive thinking - If you tell yourself you can’t, you won’t. Think positive and try to make the best out of every situation you’re faced with. 

Don’t bring yourself down after a poor shot. Hop back on the horse and do better next time. 

Practice, practice, practice. I know you all hate that word, but without it, you won’t ever get to where you desire. 

Find golf swing aids that look helpful. You can find many swing aids such as golfing ebooks on the internet. 

Make an appointment with the golf pro. 

Read all you can. The more you know the further you go. 

Master one concept at a time. Once you have that part down, move on to another. 

Watch pros swing in slow motion. Really try to capture what they are doing here. 

Keep your eye on the ball, especially if you are just starting out. 

Try and set up matches with players that are better than you. It will force you to try harder to improve your game. 

Well that’s it. I hope these golf swing tips helped you! 

Article source: http://golf-tips.patsblogs.com/?page_id=7


----------

